# Feavre's Art Thread



## feavre (Apr 27, 2014)

Feavre's Art Thread
see last post.



My gallery is here now!  Browse the thread for updates or check out my blog or deviantart (links in sig)
Shameless: I do real money commissions, send me a PM 




Spoiler: Shop Closed



Feavre's Art Shop
Intro​Does not have to be Animal Crossing related, though I can do that as well!  I do not have set prices, feel free to make offers.  I would like around *10 million bells* and if you have items from my wishlist I prefer that and will lower the price.  I am likely to accept the best offer if there are more than one so that I may get my wishlist items.


Status:  Full at the moment, come back later!  
Samples​
​


Spoiler: Portrait Samples










Spoiler: Villager Samples






More samples can be seen at my DeviantArt gallery in sig. *I do semirealism or realism, but am willing to do simpler style for mayor or villager art.

Info​
Simply post here if you'd like to order!  I'll either accept or decline your offer.
It will take several days to complete.
You must pay before I will start, payment is in my town.
I retain all rights to post the art on tumblr/deviantart.  
You may use the art for sigs/avatars, etc. *if you link to my deviantart *
 Can be fan art, anime style, OC, etc.  I'm a bit flexible.
 I do not take real life portrait commissions for bells, sorry!
 If I do not reply feel free to PM me to check the status.  I'm extremely unorganized, I apologize!  

wishlist:
*(may be combined with bells)​


Spoiler: wishlist



updated**
lots of hybrids: pink carnations, red carnations, pink cosmos, purple roses, pink lilies, white carnations, purple tulips, purple pansies, blue pansies, pink tulips, blue violets
box of chocolates
7-11 Set
More here:http://moridb.com/catalogs/Xdf7hI9OKS?limit=50&offset=0





Spoiler: Waitlist/slots



SLOTS:
Airen
Wolfie

Waitlist:
Titi
Artemisthewarlock
Witch
Fancythat
Gracelia
Emmatheweirdo




Form:​

```
[B]Your name:[/B]
[B]Mayor:[/B]
[B]Town:[/B]
[B]3DS FC:[/B]
[B]Type:[/B]
[B]References:[/B]
[B]Payment offer:[/B]
[B]Extra:[/B]
```

Thank you!


----------



## sally. (Apr 27, 2014)

wow your paintings are absolutely beautiful *__* i'd love to request! 

*Username:* sally.
*Mayor:* sally
*Town:* oblivion
*3DS FC:* on sidebar
*Type:* portrait of mayor
*References:* [x] [x] 
*Payment offer:* i can offer the machine for frozen drink, aurora screen and chocolate cake along with some bells? ;o; name your price!
*Extra:* nope, but let me know if i’m missing anything~


----------



## Darumy (Apr 27, 2014)

what in the world your art is beautiful.


Good luck with your shop!


----------



## Prisma (Apr 27, 2014)

*Username:* Wolfie
*Mayor:* Wolfie
*Town:* Eternal
*3DS FC:* 0404-7467-1973
*Type:*portrait
*References:* if you could draw me since i always ask for people to so then that would have to be pm'd.
*Payment offer:*  15million bells since i don't have items on your wishlist >>;...
*Extra:* wellllll if you could draw me possibly it'd be something to do with me.


----------



## Elov (Apr 27, 2014)

*Username:*Elov
*Mayor:*Melissa
*Town:*Oyasumi
*3DS FC:*4527-7725-1785
*Type:*Portrait of 2 characters together
*References:*Can I PM you them?
*Payment offer:*11million (sorry that's all I have it's okay if you reject it because it's 2 characters)
*Extra:*Could you draw them together sort of romantically?


----------



## feavre (Apr 27, 2014)

sally. said:


> wow your paintings are absolutely beautiful *__* i'd love to request!
> 
> *Username:* sally.
> *Mayor:* sally
> ...



Is 5 million okay?  Thank you!


----------



## sally. (Apr 27, 2014)

feavre said:


> Is 5 million okay?  Thank you!



yes, that's fine~ i'll be able to pay in about 30 minutes if that's okay? ;w;


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 27, 2014)

Your art is so amazing woahh 
I really want one 

*Username:* Bunnii
*Mayor:* Sarah
*Town:* Siiera
*3DS FC:* 3282-3470-2300
*Type:* Portrait
*References:* [x]
*Payment offer:* 7.5 mil (will that be enough)
*Extra:*


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 27, 2014)

Do you think you'd be able to do something in the anime style like how you did in 2009? ;u; I was looking at the improvement thingy haha (the one with the girl at the valentine sale) if not its okay though c:


----------



## feavre (Apr 27, 2014)

sally. said:


> yes, that's fine~ i'll be able to pay in about 30 minutes if that's okay? ;w;



That's fine.  I won't be able to start tonight though so you can pay later if that's a problem


----------



## pengutango (Apr 27, 2014)

OMG... SOOO pretty!!! <3333

*Username:* Pengutango
*Mayor:* Adrianna
*Town:* Noveria
*3DS FC:* Will PM you~
*Type:* portrait of mayor
*References:* Spring outfit: [x] [x]

Winter outfit: [x]

Festivale outfit: [x]
*Payment offer:* Pumpkin Pie (will need to double check since like an idiot, I might have accidentally sold it to Re-Tail. XD), 6 mil?
*Extra:* I'm not sure which version I like, hence the multiple refs. Please pick the one you think you'd have the most fun with. 

Update: I do have the pumpkin pie.  Two of them actually. Not sure if you want more than one. XD


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 27, 2014)

Your art is really beautiful!

*Username:* Gracelia
*Mayor:* Gracelia
*Town:* Lunaris
*3DS FC:* 2208-6542-1250
*Type:* Portrait of Mayor
*References:*


Spoiler



View attachment 42982 [2; Dress detail]


*Payment offer:* I have all of your wishlist items except Box of Chocolates, can you let me know what you still need? ^^ I'll do that plus 5m?
*Extra:* May you please give the mayor a longer ponytail?


----------



## Elov (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh I just noticed I have the aurora screen to add on to my offer.


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 27, 2014)

Dayyyyyuuuuummmmmm
you're really good. Can I edit this tomorrow with the form, as I'm on my kindle in my bed right now.


----------



## feavre (Apr 27, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> Your art is really beautiful!
> 
> *Username:* Gracelia
> *Mayor:* Gracelia
> ...


Oh my gosh yes!  Thanks so much.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 27, 2014)

*Username:* lynn105
*Mayor:* lynn
*Town:* lilycove
*3DS FC:*2234-7503-0310
*Type:* anime style 8^)
*References:* 


Spoiler: ref










*Payment offer:* 7mil?
*Extra:* thank you c: let me know if you accept, and if you do I can pay right away : D


----------



## sally. (Apr 27, 2014)

feavre said:


> That's fine.  I won't be able to start tonight though so you can pay later if that's a problem



that's fine! i can pay whenever you're accepting payments. i'll be going to bed now then so feel free to pm me whenever~


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 28, 2014)

feavre said:


> Oh my gosh yes!  Thanks so much.



Ah great! I will be available later today if you are too, to receive payment  Let me know! ^^


----------



## Luxanna (Apr 28, 2014)

*Username:*Chocolie
*Mayor:*Rina
*Town:* Vanibe
*3DS FC:* 0061 1592 7505
*Type:* The way you did Elsa
*References:*


Spoiler: Mayor Ref










*Payment offer:* 15mil? 
*Extra:* blonde hair, nightsky background


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 28, 2014)

Mmmh. I've been eyeing your shop for a while now. uwu I adore your artwork. I hope you don't mind me posting! I'd LOVE to see my OC Ichigo in your style ;A;!! Especially since you did my waifu Elsa so well ahhgdgjd

*Username:* Shirohibiki
*Mayor:* Nikki
*Town:* Misaki
*3DS FC:* 3995-7111-9286
*Type:* Portrait
*References:* Ref: http://ichigo-kun.deviantart.com/art/Ichigo-357902937?q=gallery:Ichigo-kun/42247245&qo=61
Gallery: http://ichigo-kun.deviantart.com/gallery/42247245?offset=0
*Payment offer:* 10m and box of chocolates?
*Extra:* Anything you think that suits her! You obviously have a good eye so you can judge however you wish uvu


----------



## feavre (May 1, 2014)

Hi school's over for me so I'll be working and PMing as many as I have time for! Thank you so much


----------



## Minth (May 1, 2014)

Don't have enough bells to make an order, but just wanted to say that your work is AMAZING !

Your portrait of Elsa is just excellent. You have a very good talent, I'm very impressed.
Can't wait to see more art from you <3


----------



## HelloAnna (May 1, 2014)

your art is amazing ;o;


----------



## ~Mae~ (May 1, 2014)

wow ~lurking while gathering bells (I have an aurora screen btw)


----------



## Gracelia (May 2, 2014)

*Thank you so much for an amazing art piece, Feavre!*
If you've already offered bells/items to get a commission done by Feavre, leave it that way! Ahhh ;; for the amount of detailing and work that I can see Feavre put into my piece, no doubt your bells/items are going to a great use  I'm incredibly happy with my commission piece ... and idek if Feavre's human cos ... it was done so fast. Something that would've taken me ages (not that I'm an artiste anyway hahah). Art should be in my signature/avatar! (o_o)v

*Thanks so much again <3*
I will be back very soon!! 



Spoiler: my reaction



View attachment 43656


----------



## ArtemisTheWarlock (May 2, 2014)

Wow beautiful artwork !!!!!!!!


----------



## feavre (May 2, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> Mmmh. I've been eyeing your shop for a while now. uwu I adore your artwork. I hope you don't mind me posting! I'd LOVE to see my OC Ichigo in your style ;A;!! Especially since you did my waifu Elsa so well ahhgdgjd
> 
> *Username:* Shirohibiki
> *Mayor:* Nikki
> ...



Sure that sounds great!

And thanks everyone for the kind words!  <3


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 2, 2014)

feavre said:


> Sure that sounds great!
> 
> And thanks everyone for the kind words!  <3



Thank you SO much!! When would you like me to pay, love? OH AND I JUST REALIZED I KEPT THINKING ABOUT THE CHOCOLATE HEARTS INSTEAD OF THE BOX OF CHOCOLATES but I hope 10m is satisfactory ;v;? I can throw a chocolate heart in regardless ahah


----------



## pengutango (May 2, 2014)

Um... I'm guessing you rejected my offer (*[x]*) since you never replied to it...? :/ Now that I think about, there are a few others that you simply ignored too, just saying. Just be a courtesy thing to at least let people know that you're not accepting their request, instead of leaving them hanging. 

I know some artists require people to put in a code word or something or else their request is ignored on the spot, but I read through everything and didn't see anything like that, so I dunno. Yeah... I am willing to offer more bells and I believe I have the globe and world map (I'll update this post when I know for sure), which I can add onto my original offer.


----------



## feavre (May 2, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Um... I'm guessing you rejected my offer (*[x]*) since you never replied to it...? :/ Now that I think about, there are a few others that you simply ignored too, just saying. Just be a courtesy thing to at least let people know that you're not accepting their request, instead of leaving them hanging.
> 
> I know some artists require people to put in a code word or something or else their request is ignored on the spot, but I read through everything and didn't see anything like that, so I dunno. Yeah... I am willing to offer more bells and I believe I have the globe and world map (I'll update this post when I know for sure), which I can add onto my original offer.



I am so so sorry!  I didn't want to send rejection PMs or anything because I've just been taking a few at a time and would leave the others to get to later. 
So I didn't want to say no or look like I wanted more bells, I just haven't picked it to work on yet.   I didn't want to be rude my apologies


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 2, 2014)

Are you taking requests? your art is gorgeous!!! Like wow definitely completely different from what Ive seen on here. ^_^


----------



## Airen (May 3, 2014)

*Username:* Airen
*Mayor:* Airen
*Town:* Aika
*3DS FC:* 2337-4885-6131
*Type:* Portrait
*References:*


Spoiler









She's currently wearing this outfit though: 




As well as a flashy hairpin:






*Payment offer:* Afternoon Tea Set, World Map, box of chocolates, Globe, plus bells. Please name your price~ c:
*Extra:* Nothing~ c:


----------



## feavre (May 3, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Are you taking requests? your art is gorgeous!!! Like wow definitely completely different from what Ive seen on here. ^_^


I'm sorry, I don't take requests right now.  If you order it will be on a waitlist.


Airen said:


> *Username:* Airen
> *Mayor:* Airen
> *Town:* Aika
> *3DS FC:* 2337-4885-6131
> ...



I have a bunch of orders at the moment, but you can be on the waitlist.  I'd love to draw your mayor!


----------



## tamagotchi (May 3, 2014)

oh jesus when i came here i didn't think your art would be this beautiful.


----------



## Airen (May 3, 2014)

feavre said:


> I have a bunch of orders at the moment, but you can be on the waitlist.  I'd love to draw your mayor!



Oh sorry! I didn't realize requests were closed, haha.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 3, 2014)

*Username:* DrewDiddy1996
*Mayor:* Drew
*Town:* DrewLand
*3DS FC:* 4828-5264-7881
*Type:* portrait of both of my mayor styles together. Full Body if possible. (If doing both is too hard then I'll take the top one)
*References:*











*Payment offer:* Gorgeous Series and Sweets Series and 7-11 ABD I also have a safe being held by my friend If I can get it back then I will include that too. (will add bells if necessary).
*Extra:* let me use if that's enough for payment or if you need more. (I'd like realism style if even possible with animal crossing mayors).


----------



## feavre (May 3, 2014)

For Sally
Thanks so much dear, enjoy!


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 3, 2014)

wow how lovely omg ;A;!!! amazing <3333 CANT WAIT TO SEE MINE KJG DSHDF,,,,,


----------



## sally. (May 3, 2014)

oh my god…. it’s so beautiful *tears* i seriously love it to death and ahh you work so quick too! thank you so much... ;___; will def use and credit you for sure~ omg i'll also be looking forward to seeing other completed requests!!


----------



## AppleCracker (May 3, 2014)

This art is AMAZING


----------



## Titi (May 3, 2014)

WOOOOOOW that's seriously pretty!
I can't do a decent offer though, I only have the world map from your wishlist,
and not enough bells hahaha.
Just wanted to say it's incredible!

- - - Post Merge - - -

One question though, when you have a second:
Do you accept payment in TBT bells? I really want to save up to make a decent offer.
But considering I have frequent connection problems in AC I usually prefer to offer TBT bells, as it's safer.


----------



## Elov (May 3, 2014)

Oh my god that was absolutely stunning! I'm going to die due to how pretty your work is. ;-;


----------



## Prisma (May 3, 2014)

Erro!  i wanted to offer like almost half of your wishlist if no one else has like: gorgeous series, safe, ABD and sloppy set? -may be getting it later for this offer-


----------



## Mercedes (May 3, 2014)

Will you ever do freebees? ;A; very poor atm. ;A; I want you to draw my actual face. like in rl. I love your art +A+


----------



## feavre (May 3, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Will you ever do freebees? ;A; very poor atm. ;A; I want you to draw my actual face. like in rl. I love your art +A+


I would not do real life portraits for free, I'm very sorry!




Wolfie said:


> Erro!  i wanted to offer like almost half of your wishlist if no one else has like: gorgeous series, safe, ABD and sloppy set? -may be getting it later for this offer-



Any portraits of real life people will be pushed to the bottom of the waitlist because they take twice as long.  I appreciate the offer but fear that I can't establish a good likeness.


----------



## Mercedes (May 3, 2014)

feavre said:


> I would not do real life portraits for free, I'm very sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No its cool! :3 When I get the bells I will be back though! Thank you so very much!


----------



## Titi (May 3, 2014)

I'm guessing you don't wish to accept TBT bells? No point in me trying to save up?


----------



## feavre (May 3, 2014)

Titi said:


> I'm guessing you don't wish to accept TBT bells? No point in me trying to save up?



I can accept TBT bells but I much prefer game bells.  Thanks for your interest!


----------



## Party Poison (May 3, 2014)

Are you taking slots atm?​


----------



## Prisma (May 3, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> No its cool! :3 When I get the bells I will be back though! Thank you so very much!



What she said ^^! Its fine but i'd still like to offer so i can help out!


----------



## ArtemisTheWarlock (May 3, 2014)

*Username:* ArtemisTheWarlock
*Mayor:*Ali Love
*Town:*Aerie Town
*3DS FC:*5215-0137-2479
*Type:*Portrait 
*References:*My Mayor
*Payment offer:*5mil+Sloppy series+box of chocolates
*Extra:*


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 4, 2014)

Hey I have a little update for my mayor when you get started. Its only an eye piece but wanted to give you the updated ref. ^_^


----------



## feavre (May 4, 2014)

Donevor said:


> Are you taking slots atm?​


All orders are being waitlisted.  Thanks!




ArtemisTheWarlock said:


> *Username:* ArtemisTheWarlock
> *Mayor:*Ali Love
> *Town:*Aerie Town
> *3DS FC:*5215-0137-2479
> ...



There's a fairly long wait but your offer looks great   Thank you!


----------



## feavre (May 5, 2014)

For Bunnii, enjoy


----------



## Luxanna (May 5, 2014)

that is the most beautiful thing I have ever seen


----------



## Bunnii (May 5, 2014)

OMG, woww. That is beautiful! 
I love it soo much <33 Thank you! 
I'm so happy I commissioned you


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 5, 2014)

UWAAAA WOWWWWW OMG,,,,,
thaTS GORGEOUS nhgndfjkgdf ;AAA; oH MY GOD [excitement intensifies]


----------



## miko (May 5, 2014)

So beautiful!


----------



## ArtemisTheWarlock (May 5, 2014)

feavre said:


> All orders are being waitlisted.  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I shall wait~ please let me know when it's closer to my turn so you can receive the payment and items~ ;D


----------



## Witch (May 5, 2014)

Username: Witch
Mayor: Witch
Town: Salem
3DS FC: under avatar
Type: portrait of mayor
References: 


Spoiler






















Payment offer: offer 7/11 set + gorgeous set


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 5, 2014)

Oh my Jesus that is amazing. So glad I'm on the wait list. ^_^


----------



## feavre (May 5, 2014)

Chocolie said:


> that is the most beautiful thing I have ever seen


Thank you so much!


Bunnii said:


> OMG, woww. That is beautiful!
> I love it soo much <33 Thank you!
> I'm so happy I commissioned you


Welcome honey, I'm glad you like!!



ArtemisTheWarlock said:


> I shall wait~ please let me know when it's closer to my turn so you can receive the payment and items~ ;D


Thank you, I will!


Witch said:


> Username: Witch
> Mayor: Witch
> Town: Salem
> 3DS FC: under avatar
> ...


I will PM you if I accept this order.  Thank you


----------



## FancyThat (May 5, 2014)

Wow your art is amazing , so beautiful . I'd love to commission you to draw me some villagers (some already in my town and the rest of my dream villagers). Before I fill out the form can I ask, how many villagers would you be willing to draw? I would like 10. I can offer you any amount of in game bells plus as many baskets of perfect apples as you like .


----------



## feavre (May 5, 2014)

FancyThat said:


> Wow your art is amazing , so beautiful . I'd love to commission you to draw me some villagers (some already in my town and the rest of my dream villagers). Before I fill out the form can I ask, how many villagers would you be willing to draw? I would like 10. I can offer you any amount of in game bells plus as many baskets of perfect apples as you like .



I've been charging about 5 million per character...that'd be 50 million so I don't know if that's possible haha.


----------



## FancyThat (May 5, 2014)

feavre said:


> I've been charging about 5 million per character...that'd be 50 million so I don't know if that's possible haha.



It is (the joys of having a friend to do turnips with) , I'd just really like a lovely realistic style colour picture to go in a spoiler tag in my signature. If this is something you would be willing do, I'd love to commission you .


----------



## Luxanna (May 5, 2014)

Just curious to know, But can we see the waiting list? I like knowing what my placement is


----------



## feavre (May 5, 2014)

Chocolie said:


> Just curious to know, But can we see the waiting list? I like knowing what my placement is



Sure sure, I'll go look at it   Its in my notebook haha

- - - Post Merge - - -



FancyThat said:


> It is (the joys of having a friend to do turnips with) , I'd just really like a lovely realistic style colour picture to go in a spoiler tag in my signature. If this is something you would be willing do, I'd love to commission you .


It may be a while before I have an empty slot   But sure



Chocolie said:


> Just curious to know, But can we see the waiting list? I like knowing what my placement is


Lynn105
Pengutango
Chocolie
Shirohibiki
Drewdiddy1996
Airen


----------



## FancyThat (May 5, 2014)

Ok, just PM me whenever you do please .


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 5, 2014)

4 wait listers above me isn't too bad. Ill be patient. ^_^


----------



## Elov (May 5, 2014)

feavre said:


> Sure sure, I'll go look at it   Its in my notebook haha
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Do we have to pay in advance to get on the wait-list? ;x Or does it just mean my offer ended up rejected..? ;-;


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 5, 2014)

let me know whenever you want payment from me hon <3


----------



## feavre (May 5, 2014)

Elov said:


> Do we have to pay in advance to get on the wait-list? ;x Or does it just mean my offer ended up rejected..? ;-;



You wanted the two person portrait from photos, yes?Realism portraits take so long that I don't know if I can do that now.  I'm so sorry!


----------



## feavre (May 5, 2014)

For Lynn105
Enjoy


----------



## Elov (May 6, 2014)

Would you be willing to do it if you just used the features - Hairstyle/eyecolor etc. But just did the face in your normal style? It doesn't have to be completely accurate to how our real faces are. ;x


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 6, 2014)

OH NO SCREAMS HOW KAWAII
that was fast holy ****
AAAAAA IT LOOKS SO GR9 OMG,,,, deM EYES


----------



## feavre (May 6, 2014)

Elov said:


> Would you be willing to do it if you just used the features - Hairstyle/eyecolor etc. But just did the face in your normal style? It doesn't have to be completely accurate to how our real faces are. ;x



Ah certainly!


----------



## Luxanna (May 6, 2014)

ohlawdy jesu soitstnbjrvgfbkhbkiuh its so beauitful, ohmy one person before me @________@ i'm nervous already haha XD


----------



## Prisma (May 6, 2014)

Elov said:


> Would you be willing to do it if you just used the features - Hairstyle/eyecolor etc. But just did the face in your normal style? It doesn't have to be completely accurate to how our real faces are. ;x



Would you be willing to do so the same for me? (butwithpinkhairchangedmymind-cough-)


----------



## feavre (May 6, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> Would you be willing to do so the same for me? (butwithpinkhairchangedmymind-cough-)



Yes I would


----------



## Prisma (May 6, 2014)

feavre said:


> Yes I would



yey! (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧
 When does i have to pay if you still want wishlist items and such?/where Am on the wait list if I'm on it


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 6, 2014)

feavre said:


> For Lynn105
> Enjoy
> View attachment 44448



Ahh that is so adorable omg thank you so much ;u; <3333


----------



## Gracelia (May 6, 2014)

Hi Feavre! I'm not sure if there's a formal waiting list and I can see you have a long line-up too! Is it okay for me to be put on waiting or whenever you're taking orders again? I understand if that's not do-able.

*Username:* Gracelia
*Mayor:* Gracey
*Town:* Tranquil
*3DS FC:* 2208-6542-1250
*Type:* Portrait
*References:*


Spoiler: References



First photo ref. is my mayor! Is it possible to take *the head (hair style, eyes, blush on face, hair pin) of ref. 2 * and place it to the mayor? For this mayor, may I have softer colors and "feels" to it (..best description, sorry~)... my town is mostly pastels and pink and what not. Hopefully it can be transcribed onto the portrait! *Let me know if this can be done, I understand if not~*
*1)* View attachment 44593
*2)* View attachment 44594


*Payment offer:* If you've updated your wishlist by the time you get to my order, I'll take another look at it! I have everything you want on your wishlist except for the gorgeous series, box of chocolates.  so I leave it up to you to pick whatever you still need or want (hope that's okay!).
*Extra:* in spoiler ;;


----------



## Witch (May 6, 2014)

feavre said:


> I will PM you if I accept this order.  Thank you



Ok, thanks and congrats by yours jobs


----------



## feavre (May 6, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> Hi Feavre! I'm not sure if there's a formal waiting list and I can see you have a long line-up too! Is it okay for me to be put on waiting or whenever you're taking orders again? I understand if that's not do-able.
> 
> *Username:* Gracelia
> *Mayor:* Gracey
> ...



Thank you!  I'm unsure whether to have a formal waiting list since it's gotten fairly long, but I'll PM you if a spot opens up.


----------



## FancyThat (May 6, 2014)

I realised I didn't fill in the form yesterday, I'm not sure if I should yet until a spot is available? 

Also wanted to add I can include several of your wishlist items like a globe, box of chocolates, safe and an ABD. Or I can just pay the 50 million bells . I'd also like my mayor in the picture but in the style of your previous drawings (which are absolutely stunning). Happy to pay whatever for her to be added  .


----------



## feavre (May 6, 2014)

FancyThat said:


> I realised I didn't fill in the form yesterday, I'm not sure if I should yet until a spot is available?
> 
> Also wanted to add I can include several of your wishlist items like a globe, box of chocolates, safe and an ABD. Or I can just pay the 50 million bells . I'd also like my mayor in the picture but in the style of your previous drawings (which are absolutely stunning). Happy to pay whatever for her to be added  .


You can fill it out anytime, but I can't promise  I'll get to it for a long time.  Thank you!


----------



## FancyThat (May 7, 2014)

Now added all references . 



feavre said:


> You can fill it out anytime, but I can't promise  I'll get to it for a long time.  Thank you!



Ok , that's perfectly fine I understand you have a lot of orders . Just let me know when you can get to it, I've set aside all payment on one of my Alt characters so it's ready when you are .

*Username:* FancyThat
*Mayor:* Pixie
*Town:* Kibble
*3DS FC:* 0103-9810-3566
*Type:* picture (in your usual style) of Mayor and certain villagers
*References:* will be provided nearer the time, I need to tweak my mayor a little I managed to put together a reference of my mayor, [X] . I will also post names, and pictures of the villagers if required. Villagers; Kabuki, Mitzi, Roald, Skye, Sprinkle, Mira, Rosie, Ankha, Julian, Stiches.
*Payment offer:* 50 million bells, ABD, Safe, Box of chocolates, Perfect Apples, Globe.
*Extra:* can't think of anything right now .

Thank you for considering .


----------



## emmatheweirdo (May 7, 2014)

I know you have a lot of orders, but your art is beautiful <3 I would sell my soul for it ;w; I'll go ahead and put in a request. I understand it'll take a while c:

*Username: *emmatheweirdo
*Mayor:* Emma
*Town:* Twinleaf
*3DS FC: *3540.0620.2942
*Type: *Realism portrait
*References: *Can you do a realistic version of my mayor? My ref for her is in my signature, under the "art" spoiler c: 
*Payment offer:* Is 6 million enough?

Thank youuuuuu <333


----------



## feavre (May 7, 2014)

For Pengutanga
Tried a softer style, enjoy


----------



## pengutango (May 7, 2014)

feavre said:


> For Pengutango
> Tried a softer style, enjoy
> 
> View attachment 44829



OMG... SO PRETTYYYYY!!! I LOVE IT!! TOTALLY WORTH IT!!  THANK YOUUUUU~~~

- - - Post Merge - - -

<333


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 7, 2014)

OMG that is so amazing. Yay only 2 more before me I think. ^_^


----------



## feavre (May 7, 2014)

I'm closing the waitlist now.  No more slots until I finish all of these.  Thank you!


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 7, 2014)

WOW HO MANNNN OHHHHHHHHHHHH S HE LOOKS GOOOOOORGEOUSSSSSS HNFGHGFFFFFFF NHNNNNNNNN,,,,, yellssssss
my god feavre youRE SO BEAUTIFUL LEMME KISS UR FACE


----------



## feavre (May 7, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> WOW HO MANNNN OHHHHHHHHHHHH S HE LOOKS GOOOOOORGEOUSSSSSS HNFGHGFFFFFFF NHNNNNNNNN,,,,, yellssssss
> my god feavre youRE SO BEAUTIFUL LEMME KISS UR FACE


Thank you dear!! <3


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 8, 2014)

I'm currently saving bells for this, your art is amazing! I hope i can be like that if i keep practicing ( ^ω^ )


----------



## feavre (May 9, 2014)

For Chocolie, enjoy


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 9, 2014)

feavre said:


> View attachment 45205
> For Chocolie, enjoy



oh hella thats so PRETTY gDHDFd ;;;;;;;;;;
((((((((((omg,,,,I KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS,,, do you want me to pay now?)


----------



## feavre (May 9, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> oh hella thats so PRETTY gDHDFd ;;;;;;;;;;
> ((((((((((omg,,,,I KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS,,, do you want me to pay now?)



I can't start right now but I'll PM youwhen you can come over


----------



## FancyThat (May 9, 2014)

Another beautiful artwork there .


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 9, 2014)

1 more person till me. I'll be gone all weekend for mothers day though if you get to mine before hand I'll make some time while I'm gone so I can pay.


----------



## Venn (May 9, 2014)

I must have a piece :O They are amazing!
-Stalking-


----------



## Luxanna (May 9, 2014)

GRGHVJINEVFHJB KJM its so amazing ;N;


----------



## PurplPanda (May 9, 2014)

*Username: PurplPanda, but you can call me Purpl.*
*Mayor: Kyle*
*Town: Rosewood*
*3DS FC: Sidebar.*
*Type: Signature*
*References: Google Images for villagers.*
*Payment offer: Girl I can get you as many fricking perfect apples as you want. And 2 million.*
*Extra: If you could do a signature with the villagers found in this thread: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...o-you-think-of-my-dreamies-for-my-second-town*
Oh, and ignore the random ref sheet please.


----------



## Elov (May 11, 2014)

Omgg thank you so much for the wonderful portrait. <3 It was really spot on capturing how we looked like. c: So worth the wait !


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 11, 2014)

I'm not sure if it'll be my turn soon but if so I'll have time later today for payment! ^_^


----------



## feavre (May 11, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> I'm not sure if it'll be my turn soon but if so I'll have time later today for payment! ^_^



I have one more before you then you can pay


----------



## emmatheweirdo (May 11, 2014)

I just thought I'd ask if mine was wait listed from before? Or will I have to re-request after you finish all of them? o:


----------



## feavre (May 11, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> I just thought I'd ask if mine was wait listed from before? Or will I have to re-request after you finish all of them? o:



I'd rather you'd re request   Thanks!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (May 11, 2014)

feavre said:


> I'd rather you'd re request   Thanks!



Sounds good! c: Can't wait until slots are open :3


----------



## FancyThat (May 12, 2014)

Hi, I was wondering if it's ok to change my order a bit? Sorry for the inconvenience, I can cancel my order and reorder later when you have more openings if that's preferable to my changing the order. I don't think you have yet but if you've already started I'll keep the order the way it is. Thanks .


----------



## feavre (May 12, 2014)

I haven't started so that's fine, you can repost the order form.  Thanks


----------



## FancyThat (May 12, 2014)

Ok thanks I'll repost when I get home .


----------



## Pusheen (May 12, 2014)

omg these are beautiful!


----------



## FancyThat (May 12, 2014)

*Username:* FancyThat
*Mayor:* Pixie
*Town:* Kibble
*3DS FC:* 0103-9810-3566
*Type:* headshot picture (in your usual style) of my Mayor, and a separate picture of these villagers, if it's possible also with my mayor (please let me know if it's ok, I wasn't sure. Happy for it to just be the villagers if not, I just really wanted a headshot of my mayor separate from the villager picture. Also please let me know any adjusted price and I will edit this accordingly ) villagers; Kabuki, Mitzi, Roald, Skye, Sprinkle, Mira, Rosie, Ankha, Julian, Stiches.
*References:* [X]
*Payment offer:* 50 million bells, Box of chocolates, 7/11 set.
*Extra:* can't think of anything right now .

Thanks .


----------



## feavre (May 14, 2014)

FancyThat said:


> *Username:* FancyThat
> *Mayor:* Pixie
> *Town:* Kibble
> *3DS FC:* 0103-9810-3566
> ...


I did get those items other than the box of chocolates.
And did you want those animals in my usual semi-realism style?  Or ACNL style?


----------



## ethre (May 14, 2014)

I thought I might eventually come here ^_^


*Username:* sylveonsbow
*Mayor:* Shaymin
*Town:* Ponyvill
*3DS FC:* (I believe you already know this, but it's under my avatar :3)
*Type:* portrait
*References:* I mentioned this before - I can't send photos to my computer  Do you mind if I come over and you could take a pic instead?
*Payment offer:* I have a bit of the 7-11 set, arched window, library wall, stewpot, and sloppy chair  I can offer bells, too :3 
*Extra:*


----------



## FancyThat (May 14, 2014)

feavre said:


> I did get those items other than the box of chocolates.
> And did you want those animals in my usual semi-realism style?  Or ACNL style?



Ok I'll keep the box of chocolates on the list, just let me know what other items you'd like and I'll get them for you, I'm sure someone will be selling them here or I might even have them already . Regards the animals honestly I'll leave the style up to you, whatever is easiest as it's a big ask. I'm cool with either style. If there's an adjusted bell price please let me know, I'm asking for a lot so I expect to pay you well .

- - - Post Merge - - -

If you'd like a 7/11, sloppy or cardboard set let me know as I know certain shops in retail sell them.


----------



## feavre (May 14, 2014)

FancyThat said:


> Ok I'll keep the box of chocolates on the list, just let me know what other items you'd like and I'll get them for you, I'm sure someone will be selling them here or I might even have them already . Regards the animals honestly I'll leave the style up to you, whatever is easiest as it's a big ask. I'm cool with either style. If there's an adjusted bell price please let me know, I'm asking for a lot so I expect to pay you well .
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> If you'd like a 7/11, sloppy or cardboard set let me know as I know certain shops in retail sell them.



7/11 would be good.  Thank you <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



sylveonsbow said:


> I thought I might eventually come here ^_^
> 
> 
> *Username:* sylveonsbow
> ...



Hey I'm not taking any more slots or waitlisters right now.  Fancythat posted before I closed the waitlist.  Thank you though <3 You're free to come back once I've finished more art.


----------



## FancyThat (May 14, 2014)

Ok, I'll buy one for you nearer my turn (I have zero storage space lol ). So that's 50 million, 7/11 set and a box of chocolates for a portrait in your usual style of my mayor, and a picture of the villagers, will you be adding my mayor in with the villagers as well? I'll update my order form with this information now :3.


----------



## feavre (May 15, 2014)

FancyThat said:


> Ok, I'll buy one for you nearer my turn (I have zero storage space lol ). So that's 50 million, 7/11 set and a box of chocolates for a portrait in your usual style of my mayor, and a picture of the villagers, will you be adding my mayor in with the villagers as well? I'll update my order form with this information now :3.


Yes that is good!

And finished a piece for shirohibiki!
The forums kill the saturation but if you save it to your computer it should look much better.


----------



## Javocado (May 15, 2014)

Your art is incredible!
I'm thinking of making a request soon


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 15, 2014)

ohHHHHHHH MY GOD MY BABYGIRL LOOKS SOO GOOOOOD QAQ AAA THANK YOU SO MUCH WOW WOWWOWOW
-hoards art and runs away- ITS PERFECT THANK YOU OMG ;;;www;;;


----------



## FancyThat (May 15, 2014)

feavre said:


> Yes that is good!



Ok thanks, I'll keep an eye on this thread so I know when to buy the set :3.


----------



## Yui Z (May 15, 2014)

Your art is gorgeous! I wonder if I'll ever get to be able to do light and dark as good as you.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 15, 2014)

YAY I'm next I'll be available to pay later today. ^_^


----------



## feavre (May 15, 2014)

FancyThat said:


> Ok I'll keep the box of chocolates on the list, just let me know what other items you'd like and I'll get them for you, I'm sure someone will be selling them here or I might even have them already . Regards the animals honestly I'll leave the style up to you, whatever is easiest as it's a big ask. I'm cool with either style. If there's an adjusted bell price please let me know, I'm asking for a lot so I expect to pay you well .







This is a test of villager paintings.  I think it's cute!


----------



## pengutango (May 15, 2014)

OMG. If you offer villager pics, I'd SOOO request one!! <333 Ugh, when I see fan art of Julian, I'm like.. "Why is he sooo ugly in game...? Almost every fan art pic I've seen of him actually makes him look decent... WTF man..."


----------



## FancyThat (May 15, 2014)

feavre said:


> View attachment 46093
> 
> This is a test of villager paintings.  I think it's cute!



 that is the cutest thing I've ever seen!! I love it, you're amazing . That style is perfect .


----------



## ethre (May 15, 2014)

Can I get on the waiting list then, please? :3


----------



## miko (May 15, 2014)

feavre said:


> View attachment 46093
> 
> This is a test of villager paintings.  I think it's cute!



He is adorable!


----------



## Venn (May 15, 2014)

feavre said:


> View attachment 46093
> 
> This is a test of villager paintings.  I think it's cute!



I'd pay in a heart beat for a Lolly or Molly piece :O


----------



## feavre (May 15, 2014)

pengutango said:


> OMG. If you offer villager pics, I'd SOOO request one!! <333 Ugh, when I see fan art of Julian, I'm like.. "Why is he sooo ugly in game...? Almost every fan art pic I've seen of him actually makes him look decent... WTF man..."


  I do now 



Venice said:


> I'd pay in a heart beat for a Lolly or Molly piece :O


Feel free when I open slots.



sylveonsbow said:


> Can I get on the waiting list then, please? :3


I can let you know when there's slots open.


----------



## feavre (May 16, 2014)

For DrewDiddy1996

Enjoy


----------



## Airen (May 16, 2014)

Is it my turn now?


----------



## feavre (May 16, 2014)

Airen said:


> Is it my turn now?



Yep!


----------



## TaliZorah (May 16, 2014)

I just came to say how beautiful your art is. (You probably get that a lot, though.)
I wish I had the money to pay for one. Best I can do is hella lurk your thread!
Good luck with your art and damn I wish I had your talent!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 16, 2014)

feavre said:


> View attachment 46140
> 
> For DrewDiddy1996
> 
> Enjoy




Oh My Jesus. Its amazing so so gorgeous. I did want the eye monocle to actually cover her eye but it looks gorgeous with the simplicity so I really don't mind. Thanks so so much. Can't wait to get my other mayor done with Francine once more slots open up. ^_^


----------



## pengutango (May 16, 2014)

feavre said:


> I do now



OMG...!!!  Pretty sure your slots are full, so could you add me to your PM list or something? I will definitely order another piece from you, whenever I can nab a slot. :3


----------



## feavre (May 16, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> I just came to say how beautiful your art is. (You probably get that a lot, though.)
> I wish I had the money to pay for one. Best I can do is hella lurk your thread!
> Good luck with your art and damn I wish I had your talent!


Thank you!


DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Oh My Jesus. Its amazing so so gorgeous. I did want the eye monocle to actually cover her eye but it looks gorgeous with the simplicity so I really don't mind. Thanks so so much. Can't wait to get my other mayor done with Francine once more slots open up. ^_^


Welcome dear 


pengutango said:


> OMG...!!!  Pretty sure your slots are full, so could you add me to your PM list or something? I will definitely order another piece from you, whenever I can nab a slot. :3



I will PM you


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 16, 2014)

May you please do the same for me Feavre?

(Adding me to PM list or letting me know when slots open up - your art is so so professional looking)


----------



## Venn (May 16, 2014)

Can I be on the PM List As Well? Thanks!


----------



## oyasumibunbun (May 16, 2014)

if you wouldn't mind, would you add me to your pm list and/or know when your slots open up? :0 id love to trade a lot of items on your wishlist+some bells for some of your gorgeous artwork <3


----------



## feavre (May 16, 2014)

I'll PM you all when slots are open.  Thank you!


----------



## mob (May 16, 2014)

There's a pm list? Could i be put on it?


----------



## feavre (May 17, 2014)

gamzee said:


> There's a pm list? Could i be put on it?



Will do!


If I start working more hours though I may not have time for many more slots :/  If that's the case would an art auction be okay?  Or is it better just to limit slots?  Which would you guys prefer?


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 17, 2014)

Go with whatever is best for you. Though art auctions seem more of a better fit so its not first come first serve. That way everyone who truly wants your art will get an opportunity. ^_^


----------



## Gracelia (May 17, 2014)

heya feavre~! just wondering if I made it past that cut-off point (posted a bit before it, but unsure now)? Should I wait until you decide to do an art auction or if slots open? thanks!


----------



## Venn (May 17, 2014)

If the Auction actually happens, I wouldn't be able to afford because I see it going for way more than 10 million. But at the end, it would be worth it.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 17, 2014)

wow yur art is just.. *cuts my hand off* I don't deserve to draw anymore


----------



## feavre (May 17, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Go with whatever is best for you. Though art auctions seem more of a better fit so its not first come first serve. That way everyone who truly wants your art will get an opportunity. ^_^


Thanks at least anybody can bid, but it seems like it would suck for those who don't have that many bells.


Gracelia said:


> heya feavre~! just wondering if I made it past that cut-off point (posted a bit before it, but unsure now)? Should I wait until you decide to do an art auction or if slots open? thanks!


  Yes you made it haha



Venice said:


> If the Auction actually happens, I wouldn't be able to afford because I see it going for way more than 10 million. But at the end, it would be worth it.


I'll think of some way to make it fair. :3


staticistic1114 said:


> wow yur art is just.. *cuts my hand off* I don't deserve to draw anymore


Aw noo you're so good!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 17, 2014)

Well I'm excited for the Auctions it'll be fun. You just gotta think of an idea to make it fair for the people who are less fortunate in AC bells. ^_^


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 17, 2014)

yur art doesn't compare to mine
too good..

I'd seriously get one for double the price if I were rich lawl<3


----------



## Akari_Clarity (May 17, 2014)

Your art is so beautiful! <3
I will be lurking. owo


----------



## RoughInTheDiamond (May 17, 2014)

//GRABBY HANDS

I love your art bby!


----------



## feavre (May 18, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Well I'm excited for the Auctions it'll be fun. You just gotta think of an idea to make it fair for the people who are less fortunate in AC bells. ^_^


Maybe a drawing with each auction ^^ That'd be fair perhaps?



staticistic1114 said:


> yur art doesn't compare to mine
> too good..
> 
> I'd seriously get one for double the price if I were rich lawl<3


Thank you so much!  I'm sure yours is beautiful as well though!


Darklover said:


> Your art is so beautiful! <3
> I will be lurking. owo





RoughInTheDiamond said:


> //GRABBY HANDS
> 
> I love your art bby!



Thank you both so much!  It means a lot!


----------



## hanzy (May 18, 2014)

Your art is so beautiful! 
If there is space on the PM list, I would love to be added. But if not that's okay, I will wait around to see if there is an auction ^-^

AHHHH so pretty though!


----------



## Caius (May 18, 2014)

Lookin' amazing as usual Feavre. Still in love with your stuff.


----------



## feavre (May 18, 2014)

hanzy said:


> Your art is so beautiful!
> If there is space on the PM list, I would love to be added. But if not that's okay, I will wait around to see if there is an auction ^-^
> 
> AHHHH so pretty though!


I can give PM notifications when either slots open or there's an auction.  I'm getting some real money commissions so an auction is looking like the best option now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cent said:


> Lookin' amazing as usual Feavre. Still in love with your stuff.



Thank you!  That means so much <3


----------



## feavre (May 19, 2014)

The color managing is giving me so many problems...why are colors so horrible when I upload here?


----------



## Caius (May 19, 2014)

Upload to imgur and use image tags. Trust me.

Also that's bloody gorgeous.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 19, 2014)

Wow that's beautiful!! Was that a commission? ^_^


----------



## feavre (May 19, 2014)

Cent said:


> Upload to imgur and use image tags. Trust me.
> 
> Also that's bloody gorgeous.


Thank you and why?



DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Wow that's beautiful!! Was that a commission? ^_^



Yep!


----------



## Caius (May 19, 2014)

feavre said:


> Thank you and why?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep!



Higher quality if that's what the issue is here


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 19, 2014)

Still trying to save up ヽ(；▽；)ノ i wish i had more bells at times like these! ; ;


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 20, 2014)

[mOANS] JFC THAT PIC IS beAUTIFUIl,, ,gdhhhhhhhhhdsfsg grovels at ur feet
all hail feavre


----------



## Gracelia (May 20, 2014)

hiya! can you please send me a PM for when it's on my turn? and also an updated wishlist or whatever you're looking for too , quite sure I'll have it!


----------



## feavre (May 23, 2014)

*AUCTION TIME*​


For Airen.
I AM OFFICIALLY DONE with everyone who had a slot!  I must apologize to the waitlisters, it appears I won't be opening many more slots.  However, I will do one more piece as an auction.  Thanks so much to everyone who was interested in my work! 

Auctioning: A portrait of your mayor OR a painting of your favorite villager.

Shameless: I am doing this auction because I am in no need of bells and I AM in need of real money.  So in order to make time for my real currency commissions I must stop working for virtual money.  If you wish to commission me, I'll be doing sketches for $5, portraits for about $20.  I'll also do villager commissions ~$15 

Links to my tumblr and deviantart are in my sig.  Please follow me  

But I was on the Waitlist... I apologize soo much to you!  I did stop slots and didn't accept any payment, so no harm right?? But as a thank you for everyone who posted, I'll be doing a random drawing and one of you will get a FREE drawing.  YAY RIGHT??  And anyone who bids is also entered for each bid.

Auction Ends Saturday at 12:00 PM
Starting Bid: 1 Million
Minimum Increase: 500k
Post in this thread to bid


----------



## TaliZorah (May 23, 2014)

Oh so we can auction here? ^^


----------



## feavre (May 23, 2014)

Yep!


----------



## TaliZorah (May 23, 2014)

ALRIGHTY I SHALL START! 1.5! <3


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 23, 2014)

good luck with the auction guys! /goes to shell out cash


----------



## Airen (May 23, 2014)

Thank you so much feavre! It's lovely. <3


----------



## FancyThat (May 23, 2014)

I guess I'll start small with the second bid, 2 million . I'll be back later to bid more ^^.


----------



## Titi (May 23, 2014)

2.5mil! 
Thank you for letting us know about the auction.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 23, 2014)

4 million.

Though I'm not sure what 2:00 A.M CST time is in EST time.


----------



## gnoixaim (May 23, 2014)

I'll have wifi by Tuesday, whoot whoot.

I'll bid 4.5 million ~


----------



## Witch (May 23, 2014)

5 m


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 23, 2014)

Go bid or go home right? XD

Making a big jump

12 million.


----------



## mob (May 23, 2014)

it's go big or go home. 20 mil. :3c


----------



## FancyThat (May 23, 2014)

Agreed, time to bid big , 30 million ^^.


----------



## gnoixaim (May 23, 2014)

LOL, 30.5 million.

+ the items you need from 7-11/Sweets/Sloppy set and the DLC's (afternooon tea set/berliner)


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 23, 2014)

LOL oh no look what ive started!!!

35 million! Maaannnn I can see a lot of blood starting in this auction! :/


----------



## pengutango (May 23, 2014)

Man, I'm probably going to lose, but whatever. XD

40mil.

PS. Yes, it's your fault, Drew.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 23, 2014)

45 million! (I'm gonna cry if I loose) JK JK

I'll keep persevering to win though!!

PS. I know Pengu (we all knew the bids would reach this high I just made it come much much quicker). XD


----------



## FancyThat (May 23, 2014)

60 million, I like the art so much ^^.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 23, 2014)

@FancyThat you just crushed my dreams. (This auction just started I'm scared to know how much the winner will be paying).

65 million.


----------



## pengutango (May 23, 2014)

No s*it, Drew. XP It only takes 1 to start a bidding war. And yeah, whoever wins... damn, it's gonna take a while to deliver payment.

70 mil.


----------



## gnoixaim (May 23, 2014)

70+ million is too much to drop, LOL. I will just fork up $20 T.T


----------



## FancyThat (May 23, 2014)

80 million (I'm sorry , I just love the art and really wanted my commission). Lol I'm stopping once it's over 150 million, I can't transfer that amount of money , would be such a headache lol.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 23, 2014)

85 million. (I wonder if Feavre is gonna want to spend this many hours finishing the winner's transaction cause jeez this is gonna be a crazy a** bidding war)!!!


----------



## FancyThat (May 23, 2014)

90 million, wow it's getting brutal . Have to set. Aside a lot of time to transfer the bells.


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 23, 2014)

-low whistle- dang. im definitely not surprised but that will take _hours._


----------



## pengutango (May 23, 2014)

Yeah... I'm done. XD Considering where this is gonna go, I'm gonna be broke. Good luck to everyone! Happy that I at least was able to get a pic from them before... ^^;


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 23, 2014)

So I hope you guys realize were only on fricking day 1 of this auction! (The winners gonna be paying hundreds of millions if the auctions keep going up in this rate)!

Anyways 100 million and I won't be going to much higher than this. (I just don't wanna loose since sadly this is like my last opportunity to get art from the Amazing Feavre since I'm a broke a** person)!!!


----------



## FancyThat (May 23, 2014)

I can see this being like 600 million or something by the end . 120 million bid I guess, as I said I don't think they'll be much more from me once it's over the 150 mill mark.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 23, 2014)

*Sheds Tear*

Welp I guess I'm out as I only have 140 million bells and I already owe someone AC bells.

Good luck to everyone in this auction and I guess I can only hope I somehow get some luck and somehow win the giveaway raffle. ^_^


----------



## mob (May 23, 2014)

lel, but isnt gnio gonna cough up some real dough? so i dont think bells really mean that much if real life money is involved. :3c


----------



## gnoixaim (May 23, 2014)

gamzee said:


> lel, but isnt gnio gonna cough up some real dough? so i dont think bells really mean that much if real life money is involved. :3c



hahaha ;D I will eventually, just not right now.

Oh and feavre, I can still give you your wishlist items  Just let me know if it's up to date or not!


----------



## Capella (May 23, 2014)

how do people have this much money


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 23, 2014)

gamzee said:


> lel, but isnt gnio gonna cough up some real dough? so i dont think bells really mean that much if real life money is involved. :3c



nah, she treats those separately. this bell one is specifically for those who want to pay bells


----------



## mob (May 23, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> how do people have this much money



turnips, selling villagers, selling dlc, selling TBT so many ways....

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> nah, she treats those separately. this bell one is specifically for those who want to pay bells



must have misread! anyhow if i come up with some $$$ i will most def commission with irl mones


----------



## FancyThat (May 23, 2014)

I would consider paying RL money in the future, but I'd have to work out the exchange rates. For now I'm trying with bells. I have so many due to turnips.


----------



## pengutango (May 23, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> how do people have this much money



A few things:
- Converting TBT bells to AC bells (especially since the exchange rate is over 1mil)
- Selling turnips
- Duping (too much work for me to mess with it, but sure some people have done it)
- Auctions/Selling items (like this or from selling/auctioning the uber popular villagers)

Most of my in-game bells were from turnip selling. Buy low, sell high.


----------



## Venn (May 23, 2014)

... I can't afford more than 100 million..


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 23, 2014)

I'm just Gonna bid 125 million. I really want to win. :/


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 23, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> I'm just Gonna bid 125 million. I really want to win. :/



but you had yur share ;o;
I cant even win this xD barely make it to 5K


----------



## FancyThat (May 23, 2014)

135 million ; ;, really want a portrait.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 23, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> but you had yur share ;o;
> I cant even win this xD barely make it to 5K



Ya but that doesn't mean I can't bid. Anyways I'll stop my bidding now. (Good Luck @FancyThat I'm sure you'll pull out a win). ^_^


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 23, 2014)

lmfao i wouldnt even want the damn bells at this point, too much of a hassle
godspeed


----------



## FancyThat (May 23, 2014)

Thanks Drewdiddy , but I'll probably stop soon, transferring much more than 150 million bells would be too time consuming for me I think ;;. I can only imagine what the bid will be by Tuesday.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 23, 2014)

I wish a buyout price would have been set since it would've probably been better and easier. (I just think Feavre is gonna want to spread out the payment into making it go through several days to make it less tiring).


----------



## mob (May 23, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> lmfao i wouldnt even want the damn bells at this point, too much of a hassle
> godspeed



same
i'd stop at like 20 mil
i dont have time for that


----------



## FancyThat (May 23, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> I wish a buyout price would have been set since it would've probably been better and easier. (I just think Feavre is gonna want to spread out the payment into making it go through several days to make it less tiring).



Same but I think Feavre wanted to give everyone a fair chance with bidding, however it escalated quite quickly . I'd agree over a few days might be better, room to drop bells might be a problem otherwise unless Retail is used.


----------



## feavre (May 23, 2014)

HOLY SHHHH
I did not think there would be so many bells! Am I allowed to end early?  I think maybe Saturday at 12:00 PM would be good. Thanks to all who bid...(my god transferring bells would be a hassle T_T)


----------



## FancyThat (May 23, 2014)

feavre said:


> HOLY SHHHH
> I did not think there would be so many bells! Am I allowed to end early?  I think maybe Saturday at 12:00 PM would be good. Thanks to all who bid...(my god transferring bells would be a hassle T_T)



Your art is worth it ^^.


----------



## Hot (May 23, 2014)

Uh. Yeah. I think I'll be better off just buying with IRL currency. :v
Where should I request one, exactly?


----------



## feavre (May 23, 2014)

Cold said:


> Uh. Yeah. I think I'll be better off just buying with IRL currency. :v
> Where should I request one, exactly?



You can PM me if you wish


----------



## mob (May 23, 2014)

atleast there is still a giveaway? right


----------



## Hot (May 23, 2014)

feavre said:


> You can PM me if you wish


Alright. I'll do that when I get home and have an actual idea of what I want drawn. Just wondering: are you able to do transparent backgrounds?


----------



## feavre (May 23, 2014)

gamzee said:


> atleast there is still a giveaway? right


Yess  


Cold said:


> Alright. I'll do that when I get home and have an actual idea of what I want drawn. Just wondering: are you able to do transparent backgrounds?



Yes I am!


----------



## Venn (May 23, 2014)

Am I already in part of the giveaway or not?


----------



## feavre (May 23, 2014)

Venice said:


> Am I already in part of the giveaway or not?


Yep you are!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 23, 2014)

Can't wait for the giveaway!! Wasnt expecting for the auction to plummit so quickly but I still have hope for my alternate mayor. ^_^

Good luck for who ever wins though. (feavre is a true talent). ^?^


----------



## feavre (May 24, 2014)

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 24, 2014)

So beautiful *o* if only i had money i would buy tons !!


----------



## Witch (May 24, 2014)

Currently though can beat that deal honestly seems a little crazy. Do you know the time it takes to make that amount of bells on the floor?

I hope to have luck on your draw and although I understand your reasons for doing it this way, I am very sad to learn that my waiting list to no avail


----------



## feavre (May 24, 2014)

Witch said:


> Currently though can beat that deal honestly seems a little crazy. Do you know the time it takes to make that amount of bells on the floor?
> 
> I hope to have luck on your draw and although I understand your reasons for doing it this way, I am very sad to learn that my waiting list to no avail



I apologize!  I wish I could do everyone's art for them, but I got a job now and have no time for virtual money commissions.  And also I really should have set a buyout because I don't actually need that many bells haha.


----------



## FancyThat (May 24, 2014)

Maybe I could take some of the bells out and buy your wishlist as well if I win? I had already brought a 7/11 set in anticipation of my order, perhaps I could add that and buy some other sets for you, then give you the rest of the bells? Or I can just give you the bells and you could buy the sets lol, up to you .


----------



## feavre (May 24, 2014)

I'd rather have the items so that sounds great!


----------



## FancyThat (May 24, 2014)

Ok great ^^, if I win I'll buy whatever you want. I'll set up a thread in retail . I'll also give you the rest of the left over bells of course, the 7/11 set came with the clerks shirt as well which I'll pass on with the set .


----------



## feavre (May 24, 2014)

Congrats FancyThat for winning the auction!  My wishlist is updated and I'm also desperately seeking hybrids/shrubs, so those can replace bells too 


Anyways the winner of the drawing is *Witch*! 
 And I've decided I'd do another freebie ( a sketch this time) and if you'd like that, it goes to *Titi*!  Let me know through PM what you guys would like drawn.  Thanks to all who participated, I hope to be able to do this again soon <3


----------



## miko (May 24, 2014)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## FancyThat (May 24, 2014)

Yay so happy ^^, PM'ing you now .


----------



## Witch (May 24, 2014)

feavre said:


> Congrats FancyThat for winning the auction!  My wishlist is updated and I'm also desperately seeking hybrids/shrubs, so those can replace bells too
> 
> 
> Anyways the winner of the drawing is *Witch*!
> And I've decided I'd do another freebie ( a sketch this time) and if you'd like that, it goes to *Titi*!  Let me know through PM what you guys would like drawn.  Thanks to all who participated, I hope to be able to do this again soon <3



  

I see and I think not! 
*Thank you!*​
Send you references and pm tomorrow, is here too late now but I was glad the rest of you day 
*Thank you again*_ (I think it's the first time I win something All on which I participated )_


----------



## feavre (May 25, 2014)

Yay I'm glad   I'll be able to start very soon!


----------



## Witch (May 25, 2014)

Send you mp, and thanks again


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 25, 2014)

Congrats to the winners and I hope to see more auctions in the future. ^_^


----------



## feavre (May 31, 2014)

Sorry it's taking so long, Witch, I'm currently working on it now!

Here's some art updates


----------



## Luxanna (May 31, 2014)

LAWDY JEBUS THIS IT THE MOST BEAUTIFUL THIBTNBIRTRTBRTBRT
-slowly drowns in foam from mouth -

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think you should do a video, speed art thing, I WOULD LOVE TO SEEEEEEEEEEE the process


----------



## feavre (May 31, 2014)

Aaah I don't know how to video my screen without buying a program...I could try livestream sometime if enough people wanna watch 

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 31, 2014)

Thanks so much for my new piece. I love it so so so much. She looks so gorgeous!!!! You always seize to amaze me. Or is it never seize to amaze me? One of those 2 the one that means you always amaze me!!  XD


----------



## pengutango (May 31, 2014)

OMG Peanut! SO CUTE AND OMG!!! THE FLUFFY TAIL!!!!

I seriously NEED to ask, would you mind if I made an avatar out of it? I'd totally give you credit for it. So frickin' CUTE!! X3


----------



## feavre (May 31, 2014)

pengutango said:


> OMG Peanut! SO CUTE AND OMG!!! THE FLUFFY TAIL!!!!
> 
> I seriously NEED to ask, would you mind if I made an avatar out of it? I'd totally give you credit for it. So frickin' CUTE!! X3



That piece was commissioned by Oblivia, so if she's okay with it, then that's fine with me


----------



## Oblivia (May 31, 2014)

pengutango said:


> OMG Peanut! SO CUTE AND OMG!!! THE FLUFFY TAIL!!!!
> 
> I seriously NEED to ask, would you mind if I made an avatar out of it? I'd totally give you credit for it. So frickin' CUTE!! X3



Hey, I happened across this post just now.  Ahhh I don't want to be a meanie here, but I'd prefer it if you didn't use it as an avatar, only because I paid actual cash for it and would like to be the sole owner/user of the picture.  I was seeking a unique piece of art, which is why I commissioned feavre to create a piece that only I have access/the rights to.  Hopefully I don't sound like a poophead, and I hope you understand.


----------



## RoughInTheDiamond (May 31, 2014)

Your art is absolutely stunninggggg


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 1, 2014)

mINE IS STILL THE BEST 10/10 100/100 BES T GAME BEST GAME
[swooning intensifies over brijeddie] aaaaa///////////


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 1, 2014)

Oh my glob you are so good I want to commison like 5 bazillion things, but talking seriously  I will most probably comission something next month, when I have some money to spend, really awesome art!

I dont know if we can talk about prices, so I can be prepeared.


----------



## FancyThat (Jun 1, 2014)

Stunning, I love your work . Really looking forward to mine .


----------



## pengutango (Jun 1, 2014)

Oblivia said:


> Hey, I happened across this post just now.  Ahhh I don't want to be a meanie here, but I'd prefer it if you didn't use it as an avatar, only because I paid actual cash for it and would like to be the sole owner/user of the picture.  I was seeking a unique piece of art, which is why I commissioned feavre to create a piece that only I have access/the rights to.  Hopefully I don't sound like a poophead, and I hope you understand.



That's fine. I understand.  I didn't know it was a commission when I saw it as there wasn't a note that it was one, which if I did, I wouldn't have even asked in the first place. ^^;


----------



## Witch (Jun 1, 2014)

Just wonderful.

I can not wait


----------



## feavre (Jun 2, 2014)

Witch said:


> Just wonderful.
> 
> I can not wait



would you like your mayor with glasses or the bandage like in your avatar?



More commission work


----------



## Witch (Jun 2, 2014)

feavre said:


> would you like your mayor with glasses or the bandage like in your avatar?
> 
> View attachment 48907
> More commission work



With glasses please  

Fantastic  If you do not mind my asking, what computer program you used to make these drawings?


----------



## DaCoSim (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi!!! I would really like to get on your waiting list if you don't mind. I am actually wanting 2 commissions. One of Francine and Chrissy and one of filbert. What I have to offer is: the 24 hour abd, the afternoon tea set , the sweets couch, the cool globe, AND EVERYTHING that is orderable off your list. 

*My name: *Dana (DaCoSim)
*Mayor name:* Midori
*Town name:* Birdsong
*3ds fc: *4141-2400-0442
*Type: *Villager pics (1 of Francine and Chrissy and one of Filbert<- top priority)
*Refs: *none needed
Payment offer: the 24 hour abd, afternoon tea set, cool globe, sweets couch, and literally everything that is orderable off your wish list. I have it all written down


----------



## feavre (Jun 2, 2014)

Witch said:


> With glasses please
> 
> Fantastic  If you do not mind my asking, what computer program you used to make these drawings?


I use photoshop usually but this one was done with mangastudio.



DaCoSim said:


> Hi!!! I would really like to get on your waiting list if you don't mind. I am actually wanting 2 commissions. One of Francine and Chrissy and one of filbert. What I have to offer is: the 24 hour abd, the afternoon tea set , the sweets couch, the cool globe, AND EVERYTHING that is orderable off your list.
> 
> *My name: *Dana (DaCoSim)
> *Mayor name:* Midori
> ...



Shop closed and I do not currntly accept bell commissions.


----------



## DaCoSim (Jun 3, 2014)

Oh ok  well thx anyway! Your art work is absolutely stunning


----------



## feavre (Jun 5, 2014)

I just got a tablet monitor so YAY hopefully it'll speed art workflow


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 5, 2014)

Oh wow congrats Feavre. ^_^


----------



## feavre (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 7, 2014)

I keep looking at your art but have never commented about it, probably because I know I'll never get a piece ;-;

Keep up the good stuff yo!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 7, 2014)

It's so Gorgeous and Mysterious and it fits her very well. Im so satisfied with the portrait and am quite happy to have all 3 of my Mayor Portraits now. Thanks again for all of your hard work on my Mayor Portraits. <3


----------



## feavre (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Jun 8, 2014)

can you do me a bob membership card pleassssse?


----------



## feavre (Jun 8, 2014)

alison123 said:


> can you do me a bob membership card pleassssse?



already did one for you, it's in the bob thread.


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Jun 8, 2014)

feavre said:


> already did one for you, it's in the bob thread.



Awesome


----------



## Witch (Jun 8, 2014)

feavre said:


> View attachment 49807



Simply perfect. I love the expression, eyes ... everything 
Thank you for your time and for your work, here's a fan


----------



## FancyThat (Jun 8, 2014)

feavre said:


> View attachment 49807



So lovely :3, can't wait to see mine ^^.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 8, 2014)

Still stalking this thread ヽ(；▽；)ノ


----------



## feavre (Jun 12, 2014)

tell me if this is okay?


----------



## FancyThat (Jun 12, 2014)

feavre said:


> View attachment 50318
> 
> tell me if this is okay?



It's more than ok , I really love it .


----------



## Witch (Jun 12, 2014)

Great job  Congrats


----------



## feavre (Jun 12, 2014)

Thank you all for nice comments <3


----------



## feavre (Jun 15, 2014)

Old works 

UPDATE:: I think I may have another quick auction.  Buyout this time haha.  When I make my new town I'll need monies


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 15, 2014)

SWOONS
i love the second one especially, and the way you draw gore is absolutely LOVELY ahhhhh ssjdkfdsg senpai <3333333333


----------



## lapaa (Jun 15, 2014)

You have gorgeous work! <3


----------



## feavre (Jun 19, 2014)

I'll draw your mayor or favorite villager if you can get me 100 or more cedar saplings!  I'm very desperate for these things T_T


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 19, 2014)

feavre said:


> I'll draw your mayor or favorite villager if you can get me 100 or more cedar saplings!



i will do that ;u;
if im not lazy.... hahaha i really want your art *^*


----------



## feavre (Jun 19, 2014)

I'd really love that.  retail is not responding haha T_T


----------



## Aesthetic (Jun 19, 2014)

omg wow your art is amazing 

how long have you been doing it for?? wow omg are you self taught?


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 19, 2014)

retail? :O oh haha ( i just need to tt back a few months.... pls hope i dont lose any of my dreamies whist getting the saplings hahaahahahhaha ;u; )


----------



## feavre (Jun 19, 2014)

Self taught, probably 5 years now digitally


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 19, 2014)

Netflix said:


> omg wow your art is amazing
> 
> how long have you been doing it for?? wow omg are you self taught?



i swear if she is self taught im going to cry ;u; i bet u are self taught tho
( i am too but i got crappy art yo )


----------



## feavre (Jun 19, 2014)

Mahoushoujo27 said:


> retail? :O oh haha ( i just need to tt back a few months.... pls hope i dont lose any of my dreamies whist getting the saplings hahaahahahhaha ;u; )



Awh I don't want you to risk that be careful hon


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 19, 2014)

feavre said:


> Self taught, probably 5 years now digitally



oohhhhhohohohohoh ur too good

- - - Post Merge - - -



feavre said:


> Awh I don't want you to risk that be careful hon



4 u maybe ;u; its okay


----------



## Alice (Jun 19, 2014)

I really want to do this, but at the same time I can't afford to keep pulling all nighters.
I was excited for a second too. ;-;

Best of luck to whoever gets them, though.


----------



## Aesthetic (Jun 19, 2014)

feavre said:


> Self taught, probably 5 years now digitally



CHRIST

dang son

aww you're really good! if I stumble upon any cedars i'll give em to ya for free


----------



## pengutango (Jun 19, 2014)

I know I have done spares I think, but definitely not that many. I would totally TT for this. I have the emporium too, so that might help. Gives me a excuse to honestly get my butt moving on getting Peanut back.

Though, I'm guessing you want these right now...


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 19, 2014)

( im going to tt and eeveryones doingit :O so sapling meaning trees and bushes???? )


----------



## feavre (Jun 19, 2014)

I Just need  cedar trees which is the pine tree 

And I can wait for a few days Pengutango but I'd like them as soon as possible ^_^


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 19, 2014)

hmmmm okay ;u;  idk if i shoould do this haha
maybe i can give you a few just for free, dont give me any art
( maybe ill give you ten, idk about 100 o-o )


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 19, 2014)

Good luck everyone! I will never be able to get you 100 cedas =(, but I will soon be able to pay you for the other commission


----------



## feavre (Jun 19, 2014)

Poop  Okay well I've had trouble buying them off of people and these things are only 160 bells in game but it takes soo long to TT.  Maybe like sketches for 30 cedar trees?  PLZ I NEED THESE TREES.


----------



## pengutango (Jun 19, 2014)

30 is definitely doable.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 19, 2014)

Where do we get the cedar saplings? I can try to get some for you but I need to know how first. ^^


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 19, 2014)

i could do 30 DDD

- - - Post Merge - - -



DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Where do we get the cedar saplings? I can try to get some for you but I need to know how first. ^^



at the stores in acnl  
or leif if you dont have tnt emporium


----------



## feavre (Jun 19, 2014)

Thank you <3
Okay sketches for 30 cedar saplings.

You can also try to buy them in retail but I offered 50k per sapling and got basically nowhere


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 19, 2014)

Do you have space for a IRL $5 sketch commission at the moment?


----------



## feavre (Jun 19, 2014)

Teddy345 said:


> Do you have space for a IRL $5 sketch commission at the moment?



I think I may do a price raise to $10.  They've been taking me a long time now T_T


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 19, 2014)

1/30 sapling to go


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 19, 2014)

feavre said:


> I think I may do a price raise to $10.  They've been taking me a long time now T_T



Hmmm... I might have to pass, if not I will not have money for the other one (note to self "save up money")

Also will this cedar sketches can be copules? before I go bananas and start buying them


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 19, 2014)

Mahoushoujo27 said:


> 1/30 sapling to go



 
That's the spirit. ^^


----------



## pengutango (Jun 19, 2014)

Ha, me too.


----------



## feavre (Jun 19, 2014)

Teddy345 said:


> Hmmm... I might have to pass, if not I will not have money for the other one (note to self "save up money")
> 
> Also will this cedar sketches can be copules? before I go bananas and start buying them



Um 30 cedars per character.  Which is only 1800 bells


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 19, 2014)

feavre said:


> Um 30 cedars per character.  Which is only 1800 bells



bells is not the problem here lol I will try getting them in bulk

- - - Post Merge - - -

I open a thread, if I get them can they give them to you, to save time? I will buy in bulk


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 19, 2014)

17 to go! my 3ds is dying so i am going to finish probably tomorrow


----------



## feavre (Jun 19, 2014)

I also need some bamboo so those can be subbed for cedars as well   THANK YOU GUYS SO MUCH


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 19, 2014)

OMG I have a bamboo garden in my town and I can get about 100 bamboo pieces in a week? (Will take that long cause I don't time travel anymore). XD


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 19, 2014)

Ok I giveup I need some sleep and probably by tomorrow  you will have them all, so will $10 buy me a couple sketch?


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 19, 2014)

feavre said:


> I also need some bamboo so those can be subbed for cedars as well   THANK YOU GUYS SO MUCH



dude i can get you soooo much bamboo shoot you got it dude xD 
so can i get you bamboo shoot and 3 or 4 cedars??


----------



## feavre (Jun 19, 2014)

Mahoushoujo27 said:


> dude i can get you soooo much bamboo shoot you got it dude xD
> so can i get you bamboo shoot and 3 or 4 cedars??



Haha I'd rather it the other way around.  Because bamboo grows on its own right?

- - - Post Merge - - -



DrewDiddy1996 said:


> OMG I have a bamboo garden in my town and I can get about 100 bamboo pieces in a week? (Will take that long cause I don't time travel anymore). XD



I've already done a lot of art for you and you're not easy to work for so I'd rather pass, I hope you don't mind.


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 19, 2014)

yep, xD i was going to ask you if you really need that much bamboo, i got 6 for ya ;D
so, 11 cedars to go!


----------



## feavre (Jun 19, 2014)

Teddy345 said:


> Ok I giveup I need some sleep and probably by tomorrow  you will have them all, so will $10 buy me a couple sketch?



$15 and you have a deal.


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 19, 2014)

feavre said:


> $15 and you have a deal.



you are making this hard for me... Idk, I will think about it, but the other one I offered you are still interested right?


----------



## pengutango (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm exhausted, so I'll work on getting more tomorrow. Hopefully I have enough time to.


----------



## feavre (Jun 19, 2014)

Teddy345 said:


> you are making this hard for me... Idk, I will think about it, but the other one I offered you are still interested right?



Yes.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 19, 2014)

Kk that's fine was only an offer but good luck nonetheless...


----------



## feavre (Jun 19, 2014)

Mahoushoujo27 said:


> yep, xD i was going to ask you if you really need that much bamboo, i got 6 for ya ;D
> so, 11 cedars to go!



Haha I failed my last fashion check so I still have no access to emporium goodies T_T


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 19, 2014)

If you still looking tomorrow I will try, if not well good luck everyone and I will PMin a few days  night everyone!


----------



## mob (Jun 19, 2014)

i can try to grow get some bamboo for you
how many do you need? they grow like crazy tho


----------



## feavre (Jun 19, 2014)

gamzee said:


> i can try to grow get some bamboo for you
> how many do you need? they grow like crazy tho



That's okay I think I've got it covered ^_^

And I'd really like the trees today or maybe tomorrow.  Otherwise I'm gonna start offering like half a mil per sapling over at retail.  T_T


----------



## feavre (Jun 19, 2014)

Censored ya. For shirohibiki 

Still lookin for cedar trees though.


----------



## pengutango (Jun 19, 2014)

OMG, so risque! 

On the cedar note, I'm working on it. One of my friends is helping me out. Such a doll~ <333 Seriously. Been TTing and I haven't been able to get that many... D: Definitely won't be doing for a full drawing, unless I get a miracle. XD


----------



## Aesthetic (Jun 19, 2014)

ahh I obtained 30 from someone on another site but I won't be able to get on for 15-30 minutes ;A;


----------



## feavre (Jun 19, 2014)

That's fine.  
Pengutango--I know its such slow work T_T


----------



## Wewikk (Jun 19, 2014)

I have some questions would you mind if i pm you on deviant art or talk on skype i dont like to pm its easyer to ask a question in chat.

Thanks


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 19, 2014)

do you want me to help you with the fashion check ???


----------



## feavre (Jun 19, 2014)

Wewikk said:


> I have some questions would you mind if i pm you on deviant art or talk on skype i dont like to pm its easyer to ask a question in chat.
> 
> Thanks



Sure you can PM me on DA.

Mahoushoujo27:I failed on Historical but Gracie's gone now


----------



## Aesthetic (Jun 19, 2014)

for the cedars, I'd like you to do a portrait of my mayor but I don't have a ref because the 'r' button on my 3ds doesn't work and I dont have pics of my recent mayor so is it okay if I just describe her?


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 19, 2014)

feavre said:


> Sure you can PM me on DA.
> 
> Mahoushoujo27:I failed on Historical but Gracie's gone now



she'll come back 
do u tt, i just read it takes a while, she comes more often if u pass

- - - Post Merge - - -

or maybe u can tt back if it was today??


----------



## feavre (Jun 19, 2014)

Netflix said:


> for the cedars, I'd like you to do a portrait of my mayor but I don't have a ref because the 'r' button on my 3ds doesn't work and I dont have pics of my recent mayor so is it okay if I just describe her?



Sure that's fine!  So sketch for 30 cedars?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mahoushoujo27 said:


> she'll come back
> do u tt, i just read it takes a while, she comes more often if u pass
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



I TT sometimes like for PWPs and things, but for Gracie I might not.  I'm really busy landscaping haha


----------



## Aesthetic (Jun 19, 2014)

feavre said:


> Sure that's fine!  So sketch for 30 cedars?



Yep, let me know when you'd like 'em, and whose town

do I have to fill out a form?? I'll do it anyway

*Your name:* Netflix
*Mayor:* Skylar
*Town:* Genovia
*3DS FC:* under avatar i don't remember my fc
*Type:* Portrait
*References:* sry I'm unable to take pics with my 3DS /sigh My Mayor has blue eyes, hair is blue (the color of a clear sky lol), wears a crown (small one), a ballet outfit, and has this hairstyle : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Payment offer:* 30 cedar saplings omg
*Extra:*


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 19, 2014)

oh yeah i understand 
but if gracie comes, message me!
and dont you have leifs? he should have them xD


----------



## feavre (Jun 19, 2014)

Netflix said:


> Yep, let me know when you'd like 'em, and whose town
> 
> do I have to fill out a form?? I'll do it anyway
> 
> ...



My town is good   And is your mayor female?  Srry if this is a stupid question haha

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mahoushoujo27 said:


> oh yeah i understand
> but if gracie comes, message me!
> and dont you have leifs? he should have them xD



He does but I'm too lazy to TT for them and 90% of the time he has the regular saplings XD  And thanks I will message you if Gracie comes


----------



## Aesthetic (Jun 19, 2014)

feavre said:


> My town is good   And is your mayor female?  Srry if this is a stupid question haha



ye
are you ready rn?


----------



## feavre (Jun 19, 2014)

Netflix said:


> ye
> are you ready rn?



Yes it's open. Thank you!


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 19, 2014)

Still trying to get the saplings but no one is selling


----------



## feavre (Jun 19, 2014)

Don't I know it.   I offered 99k per sapling and got a few.


----------



## pengutango (Jun 19, 2014)

feavre said:


> He does but I'm too lazy to TT for them and *90% of the time he has the regular saplings* XD  And thanks I will message you if Gracie comes



Story of my life. D: Most of the time, I get the regular ones. Ugh.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thanks to my friend auga (seriously a lifesaver!! <33) I have 21! Only 9 to go! :3


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Jun 20, 2014)

Username: Melissa-crossing
Mayor: Melissa
Town: DinoCity
3DS FC: 1134-8631-0601
Type: portrait
Refs: http://melissa-crossing.tumblr.com/about-me (mayor), my face is my avatar on TBT
Payment Offer: 60 cedar saplings and 8 bamboo (couldn't get the full basket)
Extra: I would like it of my mayor and myself (yes.. my face lol) together as best friends. My mayor will be laughing and I'll be smiling. I'd like to be wearing a hoodie and she can wear the outfit she's wearing! 

Thanks if you choose to do this!  feel free to decline!


----------



## feavre (Jun 20, 2014)

Melissa-Crossing said:


> Username: Melissa-crossing
> Mayor: Melissa
> Town: DinoCity
> 3DS FC: 1134-8631-0601
> ...



Hi I'd rather not do a real portrait from a reference, they take a very long time.  Thanks for your offer though!


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Jun 20, 2014)

feavre said:


> Hi I'd rather not do a real portrait from a reference, they take a very long time.  Thanks for your offer though!



Do you mean myself lol?  (That sounds so weird haha!) (Because you can just do my mayor if you want!) Thanks anyways! And you are an amazing artist!


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 20, 2014)

I have 25 trying to get the 60 do you still need them?


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 20, 2014)

i just got 10 cedar sapling! 1 more to go


----------



## feavre (Jun 20, 2014)

I'll draw for anyone who's previously posted and started getting me saplings, but after that I should be set ^_^


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 20, 2014)

okay!  yay, can you trade today?


----------



## feavre (Jun 20, 2014)

Yes I'll be gone for a bit but will be back soon


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 20, 2014)

Okay!  im ready when you are!


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 20, 2014)

Okay perfect then I will get you 60 saplings for a couple sketch 25/60, I will get them today or at max tomorrow, I will fill a form when I get them


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 20, 2014)

*Your name:*Teddy345
*Mayor:*Teddy
*Town:* Vanille
*3DS FC:*4570-8511-0216 
*Type:* Couple sketch
*References:*https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5HRNuwgszjbX1VqcWYteWFFYjQ/edit?usp=sharing
*Payment offer:*60 Cedar saplings
*Extra:* feel free to draw them as you wish

Ready to pay!


----------



## Melonyy (Jun 21, 2014)

I know it's full but I'll leave my info in here 
hoping to be on waitlist..if that's possible.

*Your name:* Melony
*Mayor:* Melony
*Town:* Leafeia
*3DS FC:* 0963-0488-8160
*Type:* portrait of my mayor and 
half body of my characters together(2nd pic), so two pictures total 
*References:* 



Spoiler: Picture











*Payment offer:* 
Not sure if your wishlist is update but here's what I have to offer..
20 pink carnations
20 red carnations 
20 white carnations
10 purple roses
10 pink tulips
10 pink cosmos
10 purple pansies
10 blue pansies
10 blue violets
711 set
abd
berliner
afternoon-tea set
steamed-bun case
stewpot
10mil

*Extra:*


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 21, 2014)

I am now ready to pay you! whenever you are ready! Thank you so much!


----------



## feavre (Jun 21, 2014)

I don't have a waitlist, sorry!

And if anybody is available to trade tonight, PM me


----------



## feavre (Jun 22, 2014)

For Netflix


----------



## mob (Jun 22, 2014)

looks lovely! i really enjoy your art


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 22, 2014)

love that! <3


----------



## feavre (Jun 22, 2014)

Thank you guys <3


----------



## Aerious (Jun 24, 2014)

When will this be reopened? I'd love to give you as many cedar sapling as you'd like for your art. ^^


----------



## Aesthetic (Jun 25, 2014)

feavre said:


> View attachment 51742
> For Netflix



i just saw this now I'm trash
omg i love it tysm it's beautiful


----------



## Witch (Jun 25, 2014)

Beautiful, like everything you draw. Congratulations


----------



## feavre (Jun 28, 2014)

For Teddy345

Aerious--I don't know when I'llreopen, sorry!


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 28, 2014)

i pmed u about the cedar trade!


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 28, 2014)

feavre said:


> View attachment 53193
> For Teddy345
> 
> Aerious--I don't know when I'llreopen, sorry!



Thank you so much!!! Its so prefect!


----------



## feavre (Jun 30, 2014)

for melissa-crossing


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Jun 30, 2014)

It's perfect! I'm speechless. Its beautiful! Thank you so much!


----------



## DaisyDynamite (Jul 4, 2014)

EDIT: Just realised you're closed *facepalm* I'll keep my order on this post so I dont forget the details xD


*Your name:* Daisy
*Mayor:* Daisy
*Town:* Capetown
*3DS FC:* 0361-7074-6439
*Type:* Portrait
*References:* If it's at all possible to get two pictures, can I get one of my Mayor and one of me? If yes, I'll send the pictures of me in a PM, but if not, can I just get my Mayor?
*Payment offer:* Cabin Wall, Green Rug, Lattice Wall, Manor Wall, Modern Tile, Modern Wall, Regal Table, Regal Wall Lamp, Ranch Flooring, Soda Case
*Extra:* I could add bells for the second picture if you like


Thanks very much!


----------



## feavre (Jul 9, 2014)

Enjoy Teddy!


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jul 9, 2014)

Totally worth the wait! Thank you so much for doing this! You are the best!


----------



## Witch (Jul 9, 2014)

It seems so perfect that not a drawing, it seems real  Congrats!


----------



## Miaa (Jul 9, 2014)

your art is breathtaking.


----------



## feavre (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks all 
For Libra
Still working on commissions <3


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Jul 15, 2014)

Beautiful.


----------



## feavre (Jul 17, 2014)

Commisson for astro0


----------



## mob (Jul 17, 2014)

Really nice piece! My favorite one so far, great work.


----------



## azukitan (Jul 18, 2014)

adjsfa *drools* Your artworks are to die for. Too gorgeous beyond words <3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 19, 2014)

feavre said:


> View attachment 51430
> 
> Censored ya. For shirohibiki
> 
> Still lookin for cedar trees though.



OMFG I JSUT SAW THIS WAS POSTED HERE IM LAUGHIGN SO HARD AT THE cENSOR ****
GOOD POST
and of course i love it as always smooches u


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 19, 2014)

I can't deal with how perfect your art is love me pls ok bye. I will just keep fingers crossed for when you reopen. [sub]marry me[/sub] BYE


----------



## Libra (Jul 22, 2014)

feavre said:


> View attachment 56141
> For Libra



Thank you again! <3

If anyone is considering a RL money commission, I can only say: *DO IT*. <3


----------



## feavre (Jul 23, 2014)

Libra said:


> Thank you again! <3
> 
> If anyone is considering a RL money commission, I can only say: *DO IT*. <3


Aw thank you!  THis means so much to me <3


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 23, 2014)

nooooo! i would pay bells to get my mayor. I'll do a rl money commision soon!


----------



## feavre (Jul 25, 2014)

For Pengutango


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 25, 2014)

das hot 
i loooove the lowered shoulders ahh u///u awesome job <333


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 25, 2014)

Damn she's hot!! And the feathers are flawless. Fantastic job feavre!! ^^


----------



## Axeler137 (Jul 25, 2014)

Beautiful work! Omg. Flawless.
debating whether I should do a money commission or not it's soooooo gooood!


----------



## pengutango (Jul 25, 2014)

OMG.... *is speechless*


.....


.....


.....


.....


I LOVE IT!!!! <33333 TOTALLY worth the wait!!!!


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jul 25, 2014)

this one is my second favorite after mine!


----------



## FancyThat (Jul 26, 2014)

Beautiful as always . I still have the rest of your bells whenever you're ready btw, no rush they're waiting in my alt Alice's bank account for you .


----------



## InfinityFlames (Aug 23, 2014)

UsernameaisyGirl
Mayor:SwagGirl
Town: SwagCity
3DS FC: 4897-6299-3554
Typeortrait of Mayor
References:Can I PM you them?
Payment offer: I can give you plenty of white carnations, name your price!
Extra:I know you don't have slots but can I be on your wait list?


----------

